# Bobcats game discussion:All in for Mediocrity 2014



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We play the Rockets opening night. I'd guess that Biyombo will probably play that game where you wonder why the hell he can't play like that every night, same as he always does against Howard.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

WIth everyone tanking this year, you guys might actually be decent


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope Big Al puts Dwight in the blender a few times tonight.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LeGoat06 said:


> WIth everyone tanking this year, you guys might actually be decent


They'll be something like tenth or eleventh in the East, which is still a step up from the last two years. I figure they're better than Philly, Boston, and Orlando; plus they could wind up better than Cleveland (if they have an injury-plagued year), Atlanta, and Toronto (if either of those teams decide to blow things up) depending on how things shake out. They'll be behind the East's definite top five, Washington, Detroit, Milwaukee, and some mixture of the teams from the second group.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I hope Big Al puts Dwight in the blender a few times tonight.


This.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Toronto and Charlotte are near equal in talent right now... and that's actual saying quite a lot about Charlotte.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

My guess is that the rockets will put their best big man defender on Jefferson, so Howard will probably be guarding Biyombo or Zeller


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Charlotte Bobcats Surprising With Tough Defense
*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

They're not awful this year. They just desperately, desperately need a cornerstone guy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

From what I can tell so far Clifford is a very good coach. We do not have great talent, not even close. However when we get into close games we are winning and you have to give the coach a lot of credit for those sorts of wins.

If we could hold onto leads we'd have a pretty decent record.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see which direction Cho takes the team around the trade deadline. Charlotte has all the assets needed to make a successful playoff push with only one or two trades, but it's probably not in their best long-term interest to do so.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're up a dozen on GSW right now. Of course we tend to blow big leads


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ben Gordon rolls out of his grave, plays defense ( not even joking) and hits a three. Up 7 with half the 4th left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charlotte just can not close out games. We should have won this game, but the team just went ice cold down the stretch. I think they missed their last 7 or so shots and just didn't do shit in the fourth quarter. The defense is really good, but they just do not have enough firepower.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't like that their go-to set late in games is an Al Jefferson isolation. Almost makes you want to take a swing on Eric Gordon.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn I had given up on this game. Al Jefferson is just dominating right now. We were down 20 at least


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Jefferson has scored 13 points since 5:03 was left in this game and assisted on the only other basket we scored


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

That was a fantastic fourth quarter. Jefferson played out of his mind down the stretch. I'm beginning to think Charlotte has an actual shot at the playoffs this year, particularly if they make a trade for one more starting-caliber player (maybe Thad Young?).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know what more we could have done to win this game, because we just did not contain Durant down the stretch and he was the reason we did not pull it out. It would be great if we had someone who could score efficiently down the stretch every night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Coach Clifford not really happy with the effort early in the game....I missed that part of it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bobcats have won 4 straight and are within 3 games of .500 now. Passed ATL by the narrowest of percentages for the 6th seed. Obviously you want to get out of 7th or 8th too, given that you might have some chance in a series with Toronto or the Bulls and rather little against the Heat or Pacers.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm a little disappointed that Cho wasn't more active at the deadline - with some of the deals that went down it looks like he could have gotten some serious return on the Portland pick. Of course, Charlotte's next four games are against the top four teams in the league, so I imagine they'll be back in eighth after that. Still, though, if they can beat out Atlanta and Brooklyn over the rest of the season and snag the sixth seed that'd be huge - a competitive first-round series would do a lot to help the development of the young guys along, win or lose.


----------

